# Are the Ariens 2022`s out yet?



## fogdog (Feb 17, 2021)

Any significant changes ?


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

The 2021's have not been released yet. Snowblower model years are different than automobile model years. Thread on them below.









2021 New Ariens Snowblowers


Here is a video from Paul Sikkema Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup. Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Orangeman05 said:


> The 2021's have not been released yet. Snowblower model years are different than automobile model years. Thread on them below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ariens builds their new machines in the fall and are identified as the following year model. So the Ariens 2022 models are just about to be built in 2021. Other manufacturers use assorted practices to identify model year (but Honda do not use model year). Ariens model and serial numbers do not identify model year, but it can be deduced from the engine build year in the first 2 digits of the engine model number for LCT engines. Tecumseh engines also had a year of manufacture.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All the places I see are showing new blowers.....

New blowers blow snow, as all the old blowers do....

Many features are thought up every year, something else to adjust or break ... although the new Cub Cadet zero turn is a nice feature, but my 50 year old Ariens with the slip differential turns even easier, without having to click a lever. The older JD 826 I just restored also uses a slip differential, great feature.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I saw some new Deluxes at my local Fleet Farm so they are already out, but for some reason Ariens has not updated their web page yet. Maybe waiting for old inventory to sell after last year's light winter?

You can see them with pricing but without full specs here: Ariens Two Stage Snow Blowers | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source


----------



## kosier (Nov 2, 2010)

I just purchased a 2021 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I’m replacing a 5hp 22” no name unit that’s 27 years old! I looked for a “left over” Ariens 24 and I was lucky to find one because the price of the new ones are $200 more. The salesman said that the only difference on my model was decals and the new LED light housing which is aimed down a bit more than the 2021 model. He made no mention to the motorized chute control, but I’m sure there are others. Now since I bought this we probably won’t have snow here in CT this winter!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol ..... I have a couple new ones in my fleet as well, 

We better get slammed with a lot of storms ..... I have a lot of machines to test out .... 😊😊😁😁😀😃😃


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

kosier said:


> I just purchased a 2021 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I’m replacing a 5hp 22” no name unit that’s 27 years old! I looked for a “left over” Ariens 24 and I was lucky to find one because the price of the new ones are $200 more. The salesman said that the only difference on my model was decals and the new LED light housing which is aimed down a bit more than the 2021 model. He made no mention to the motorized chute control, but I’m sure there are others. Now since I bought this we probably won’t have snow here in CT this winter!


That happened to me one year, hard to justify bringing out the blower for only 2"-3" of snow...
But as they say, "the best snowblower is the one you don't have to use."


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Lol ..... I have a couple new ones in my fleet as well,
> 
> We better get slammed with a lot of storms ..... I have a lot of machines to test out .... 😊😊😁😁😀😃😃


I don't know if I would agree that we better get "slammed" but I would like to have a few decent snowfalls this winter, I have two machines to try out this year.


----------

